
I will build free design wireframes for your MVP in 2days - cbnits
Have an Idea for long time but never started on it? We know lot of people out there have an idea and never take any action to realize the potential of their idea. I want to help you to get started by developing free wireframe designs for your idea in 2 days. At Least with wireframes, you can visualize your idea&#x27;s potential and may be you get motivated to spend more time on it. All you have to do is post here and I will contact you. If you are happy with my work then we can work on developing the MVP<p>A little bit about myself:
I am a product designer with experience in idea consulting, designing wireframes and putting together an CRUD MVP using Django. I love working with people who have clarity on what they want.
======
noah-kun
I have a current product, very basic design, and it has very low engagement.
Are you interested in redesigning that?

~~~
cbnits
Hi noah-kun,

Can you send me your email ID? We can communicate there.. I need to understand
your current product.

~~~
noah-kun
info@vmu.io

------
mklopets
Might be good to share your background first.

~~~
cbnits
thanks @mklopets. Editing the post.I will share my background.

